# Sound Design Webinar with Tom Holkenborg (Junkie XL)



## darrenwonnacott (Aug 6, 2020)

Really enjoyed this Sound Design Webinar with Tom Holkenborg! (Junkie XL)


----------



## Rory (Aug 6, 2020)

The first French plugin that he mentions at 5:20 appears to be MetaSynth: https://uisoftware.com/

The second French company that he mentions appears to be IRCAM Lab: https://www.ircamlab.com


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 6, 2020)

Rory said:


> The first French plugin that he mentions at 5:20 appears to be MetaSynth: https://uisoftware.com/
> 
> The second French company that he mentions appears to be IRCAM Lab: https://www.ircamlab.com


Yeah, we French people had to bribe a lot...
There goes our magic money from EU.


----------

